# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Слово *практически*

## Дмитрий Казиков

Харе Кришна !!

Скажите пожалуйста, какой смысл заложен в слове *практически*, которое часто встречается в комментариях Шрилы Прабхупады.

Например можно понять как :
- почти
- фактически, на практике

Спасибо за ваш ответ  :vanca calpa:

----------


## vijitatma das

Так это надо по контексту смотреть. Не исключено, что в разных случаях - по разному. И еще непонятно - Вы говорите об английском тексте (слово practically) или о переводах?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Переводах.
По контексту трудно понять, поэтому и спрашиваю как понимать.

----------


## vijitatma das

Так вот и надо каждый случай рассматривать отдельно, т.к. везде по-разному.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Я встречусь в очередной раз, и напишу здесь  :smilies: 
По сути двояко получается, можно и так и так понять, а вот как надо ..
Иначе не писал и не беспокоил бы вас.

----------

